# My first time at the Track 03 Spec



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

My first time at the track was yesterday at Union Grove in WI 

**1st run** 

r/t----.690 
60----2.895 
330---7.051 
1/8---10.449 
MPH--72.87 
1000-13.391 
1/4---15.880 
MPH--91.05 

**2nd run** 

r/t----.372 
60----2.477 
330---6.669 
1/8---10.087 
MPH--72.58 
1000-13.043 
1/4---15.547 
MPH--90.47 

**3rd run** 

r/t----.185 
60----2.352 
330---6.344 
1/8---9.664 
MPH--74.35 
1000-12.518 
1/4---14.942 
MPH--92.02

My mods Nismo CAI, Nismo Cat back, Knock Sensor Mod


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks like you got alot better really quickly..good job...it will prolly get better too


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

14.9 sounds about right for the 03. Nice work dropping nearly a second off the 1/4 time!


----------

